# My Ride



## 10SwiTcH200 (Feb 10, 2003)

I just put up some pics to my cardomain site.. check it out here............
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/569302


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Looking good :thumbup: How much did the paint job cost you?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice car


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice ride !! should put mesh or intercooler in that front bumper area so it dont look so empty.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

cant say i like the kit, but thats a damn nice looking paint job. :thumbup:


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice looking car.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

bee-yoo-tee-full :thumbup:


----------



## 10SwiTcH200 (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments..... To answer a few questions, the Paint job didn't cost me all that much, all I had to pay for was all the materials, which I got at pretty much cost, and my brother spayed it for me, we did all the work ourselves, installing the kit and all the body work involved, installing the airbags, etc. The only time the car actually saw a business shop was to get an alignment. And I do have mesh in all the vents, it's just painted the same color as the car, you can see it better in real life. The paint looks better in real life too, the pictures just don't show the flake and color change all to well.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

Very Nice!!! the color is awesome 

Good job!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love it


----------



## DriFt (Mar 26, 2004)

nice ride


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

one of the best 200sx's i've seen


----------

